# Recent drawing



## Compaq (May 19, 2013)

My younger brother


----------



## Photographiend (May 30, 2013)

Nice. But pencil? Have you tried any charcoal yet? I know it is terrifying at first but you get much better shading with it and it preserves better. I always start mine in pencil and finish them with charcoal.


----------



## Compaq (May 31, 2013)

Never tried charcoal, no. Can you erase it? I am hugely dependant on my eraser  And is it harder to use?


----------



## Photographiend (May 31, 2013)

Not very well. If you use light pressure sometimes you can remove it with a putty eraser but that is why I do pencil first.


----------

